# cobia rumer



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

just read on another forum some guy heard from a so called reliable sorce there was a fish hooked and lost of the st andrews pier i doubt its true as cold as it has been dut if it is someone here should know


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Buddy of mine from Orange Beach saw one yesterday, right at the jetties.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

And it begins....


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's truth!!!! We're running the beach every morning 0-2 yesterday


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i know gulf shores pier posted catching some spanish yesterday it could be true skiffman u saw 2 for sure cobia where are u fishing in general meaning pc destin pensacola or orange beach


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

In all honesty i doubt it. I pier fish a good bit and if it really happened word would spread like wild fire. Rumors always pop up around this time of year.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have caught several winter time cobia on accident offshore out of orange beach in the last two years while trying to catch amberjack on live bait and jigging.
They were always right on the bottom in around 100 foot deep.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

folks...please. Water temp is still under 60 right now. we have a solid 3-4 weeks before we hit the magic 65 degree mark. there are no migrating fish pushing through yet. Our team hooked and landed 2 cobias on Feb 28 in the late 1990's on the same day that Full Pull weighed their first fish, but that year the water was 67-68 degrees by then. That just aint happening this year. Period.

I don't mind a delayed season by the way...better consolidation on the April push.:thumbup:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

No need to interject rational thought into our hysteria! 



atlantacapt said:


> folks...please. Water temp is still under 60 right now. we have a solid 3-4 weeks before we hit the magic 65 degree mark. there are no migrating fish pushing through yet. Our team hooked and landed 2 cobias on Feb 28 in the late 1990's on the same day that Full Pull weighed their first fish, but that year the water was 67-68 degrees by then. That just aint happening this year. Period.
> 
> I don't mind a delayed season by the way...better consolidation on the April push.:thumbup:


----------



## Jun1or (Oct 17, 2010)

atlantacapt said:


> folks...please. Water temp is still under 60 right now. we have a solid 3-4 weeks before we hit the magic 65 degree mark. there are no migrating fish pushing through yet. Our team hooked and landed 2 cobias on Feb 28 in the late 1990's on the same day that Full Pull weighed their first fish, but that year the water was 67-68 degrees by then. That just aint happening this year. Period.
> 
> I don't mind a delayed season by the way...better consolidation on the April push.:thumbup:


agree but water temp is 61.7. still too cold


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Could have been a shark?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Last I checked there were no fences in the Gulf and fish can swim.

But does that mean if a cobia was seen/caught that the run has started? Of course not, but that also doesnt mean one wasnt seen either!


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

And it begins....


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

PFF official rules of posting, banishment section 1, rule 1:

"Should a member, regardless of earned or self declared status, originate a post with the words 'cobia' or 'ling' or any derivative thereof during the 1st quarter of any calendar year and said member neglects to include a picture with clearly distinguishable criteria that can easily identify the date and location of said ling (aka cobia), moderators must immediately ban said member until a legitimate post is made..... Furthermore, if a grammatical error is included in the title, 2 days are added to the banishment period."


.......................


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Last I checked there were no fences in the Gulf and fish can swim.
> 
> But does that mean if a cobia was seen/caught that the run has started? Of course not, but that also doesnt mean one wasnt seen either!


Yep. And there are cobia that call these waters home, year round.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Obligatory: "pics or it didn't happen"


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You might see one but most likely he won't eat until it gets 64*,imo........


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They comin'!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

atlantacapt said:


> folks...please. Water temp is still under 60 right now. we have a solid 3-4 weeks before we hit the magic 65 degree mark. there are no migrating fish pushing through yet. Our team hooked and landed 2 cobias on Feb 28 in the late 1990's on the same day that Full Pull weighed their first fish, but that year the water was 67-68 degrees by then. That just aint happening this year. Period.
> 
> I don't mind a delayed season by the way...better consolidation on the April push.:thumbup:


Ive been cobia fishing a long long time. I totally agree with the above post!


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*A better season*

Let's hope more fish show this year then last.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

swhiting i never said one was caught i said it probobly wasnt true how would i have a picture to post all i was asking is if anyone else had heard anything if u want me banned for that so be it u must have to much time on your hands


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Think it was a joke. Hard to tell sarcasm when you are just reading.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

swhiting said:


> PFF official rules of posting, banishment section 1, rule 1:
> 
> "Should a member, regardless of earned or self declared status, originate a post with the words 'cobia' or 'ling' or any derivative thereof during the 1st quarter of any calendar year and said member neglects to include a picture with clearly distinguishable criteria that can easily identify the date and location of said ling (aka cobia), moderators must immediately ban said member until a legitimate post is made..... Furthermore, if a grammatical error is included in the title, 2 days are added to the banishment period."
> 
> ...


Are you ready boys????


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if it was a joke my bad the way some people get over cobia i could believe it


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend of mine's brother-in-law said he talked to a guy whose sister dated a guy that saw a wad of 8, and he told me where, but I forgot.

No kidding.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> A friend of mine's brother-in-law said he talked to a guy whose sister dated a guy that saw a wad of 8, and he told me where, but I forgot.
> 
> No kidding.


Sounds legit, time to catch cobes


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you ready boys????

That's the trip I want to go on !!!!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Hell yeah, but it ain't quite time yet!


----------

